# Frickin' neighbors!!



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

I just received a complaint in the mail from the county about my Anster Ponster!!

Apparently, one of my neighbors called and said that a dog at my address barks incessantly. 

We live on nearly 7 acres of land. We have neighbors on all sides of us at varying proximity to our land. ALL of them have dogs. Ania pretty much has free reign around the property, and she never leaves it. There are plenty of times when many of the dogs (including Ania) get going and bark at each other. I am not denying that. However, more often than not, I'll look out the window and see Ania sitting quietly looking towards the commotion. Any time I DON'T see Ania sitting quietly, I call her and she comes back inside. So I really think that much of the barking is wrongly attributed to Ania.

Of course, there are times at night when she will spy some sort of wild animal (raccoon, opossum, etc.) and bark at it. While I don't encourage this, I don't DIScourage it either. I want her to alert me to scary things/people. Also, one of the neighbor's dogs (not sure which neighbor) actually comes into my yard every morning to "do it's thing". Ania knows that he is not an invited guest, and barks at him until he goes away (of course, it's always too late. Dang giant stinky kibble poo and plant-killing marking!!).

We really don't have a relationship with any of our neighbors (gotta love friendly ol' Western Washington!). Nothing good OR bad that I am aware of. So I don't think this is a disgruntled neighbor being vindictive. 

I guess I just mad because of all the barking dogs around us, Ania barks far far less than any of them. And I really think that this is a case of mistaken identity. 

According to the letter, if we rack up three complaints, an animal control officer will come out to assess the situation.

I already plan on contacting the county to state my case. 

Have any of you experienced something like this? What did you do?

I'm also curious about what will happen if three complaints are filed and we receive a visit from an animal control officer. What will they do? What CAN they do?

Also, because Ania is a search and rescue dog, she is considered a state employee. Does she out-rank the animal control officer? :becky:

ARRRGGGGHHHH!!!!!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

That would totally piss me off, especially since your dog probably isn't the culprit. I'd call the county first thing in the A.M. and Talk!


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

I used to have problems with my neighbors in the previous house that I sold. It were the moment that I hate to live there.
Them we sold that house and build our new home in a new development. Since we all are new in this neighborhood, we have a wonderful relationship. I think communication have a lot to do. 
If you keep getting resent, things are going to get worst. Why you don't talk to your neighbors and see their point of view. Maybe you can clarify everything and without blaming their dogs get in an agreement. 
We are 4 families in the curl the sack and we all live like in a big family respecting everyone privacy. Our dogs visit each other and sometimes they going potty in the wrong yard, but it switch around, so no one complaint.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I would recommend setting up a video camera to prove that she's being a good citizen while the neighbor's dogs are barking when you're not home and take it to the county to prove that they should take the charges off of you. It would also be a good opportunity to let the know she's a SAR dog so they'll be more on your side in the matter.


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Also, because Ania is a search and rescue dog, she is considered a state employee. Does she out-rank the animal control officer? :becky:
> !


LOLOLOLOL That's pretty awesome "Oh no you didn't sir, my dog outranks you, she's a state employee, kthanks baii"


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

so you admit your dog/dogs do bark but you think
the neighbors are complaining about the wrong dogs.
what would happen if you kept your dogs fenced in, inside,
or let out with supervision?


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Maybe I should have clarified that Ania is an indoor dog. SHe is inside with us much more often than she is outside. Our property has fencing along every perimeter, so she never leaves our property. Doggiedad, are you suggesting a kennel or something?

I know that at least 3 of my neighbors have strictly outdoor dogs. So if you just look at it from a practical point of view, ANia has much less opportunity to cause a commotion.

Also, and I don't think that I have blinders on here, Ania barks far far less than the neighbors dogs do. You know how moms can identify their own baby's cry? I can identify Ania's bark. And there is a far lower frequency.

Ania barks for 2 reasons. 1) She is alerting us to a potential threat (wild animal usually), and 2) when the other dogs are barking. I honestly don't know who the instigator is in these cases, but as soon as my husband or I hear it, we are very diligent about calling her back to us and rewarding her for tearing herself away from such fun.

I would love to set up a camera, but it is just not feasible for us. We would need at least two cameras, and we currently have zero.

I guess the thing that most bothers me about this is that I wish the complainer would have come to me first before going to "the man". I would absolutely have taken their words as seriously (if not more seriously because a relationship would have been established) than I am this letter. I mean, what happened to being neighborly? I know that I am just as guilty of this, but I have made some small efforts and been snubbed at every turn.

At the very least, I guess this will give me more motivation to form relationships with my neighbors. BUt now, I don't wanna!! But I will... 

Rachaelsauresrex - Aren't you an animal control officer? 

Thanks for your replies, guys. I appreciate your input.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Well this situation sucks. I don't understand why these "neighbors" didn't leave a personal note on your door, or come and try to talk to you....instead they go straight to the county?? 

I had this problem back many years ago. However, the neighbor left a friendly note on my door stating the problem. I respected their letter and took care of it.

I just don't understand what happened to being "neighborly"....like you said. It's not all that hard!

Keep us posted.....and give Ania a hug. :smile:


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

for pete's sake, I live in the city. Probably 20 feet from my neighbors houses on each side-both with Dogs. Then kiddy corner to the back of my house is a family with a pack of 3-4 Dogs who love to bark. Did I mention my house is about 100 years old with bad insulation?

I barely notice when any of the Dogs are yucking it up. 

People need to get a freaking grip. 

Dogs are perfect and deserve a free pass on some things. Tell the neighor to go to hell. 

Ok, you probably shouldn't do that... but good luck


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Just read this! Who doesn't like you there? Someone seems to be an AHOLE! Or is someone jealous? That's totally uncalled for and I think they are cowards. They should have come to your door if they actually think its your dog barking too much! That's a shame that their are neighbors out there who really do crap like this! We had a neighbor call on us about out pop up camper when we had it parked on the side of the house nicely tucked away so it wasn't an eye sore. Some idiot in the neighborhood called and said it was on the side of the house so then we had to park it in the driveway. How stupid is that! So I can sympathize with your situation. The cowards who say this should come out and tell it to you personally!


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Well, coming from an animal control standpoint, these cases are tough because, unless there's proof that it's one dog over another, it basically boils down to he said, she said. Every town is different, but in my town we'll ask the complainant to keep a log of the dates and times the dog allegedly barks. In the meantime, we'll drive through the neighborhood a few times to see if we can pinpoint that specific dog (or perhaps a different neighborhood dog) barking for considerable periods of time. 

In many cases, people will complain if somebody's dog barks for five minutes prior to being let inside. In these cases, the most we can do is tell the complainant that there's nothing unlawful about it, and call the dog owner to let them know there have been complaints and ask them to be mindful of the barking. 

However, if the barking falls under the nuisance statute, we can and will ticket the dog owner. We'll warn them first, but if the activity continues they'll receive a fine. If they're fined for nuisance more than once, they can be taken to court. Here's the statute: 

"Sec. 22-363. Nuisance. No person shall own or harbor a dog or dogs which is or arc a nuisance by reason of vicious disposition or excessive barking or other disturbance, or, by such barking or other disturbance, is or are a source of annoyance to any sick person residing in the immediate vicinity. Violation of any provision of this section shall be an infraction for the first offense and such person shall be fined not more than one hundred dollars or imprisoned not more than thirty days or both for each subsequent offense and the court or judge may make such order concerning the restraint or disposal of such dog or dogs as may be deemed necessary." (Mind you, a dog will most likely not be destroyed for barking! That's more for vicious dogs.) 

And then there are noise ordinances for different towns. If dogs bark incessantly between certain hours, the owner can be fined for that. 

Honestly, we get a ton of complaints that end up being neighbor disputes/retaliation. I'm sure all AC offices do and are aware of that.

They'll probably investigate, but unless the barking can be proven (and proven to be incessant) I honestly doubt anything will come of it. Worst case scenario, they don't investigate like tgey should and start handing out fines without proof. I hope that doesn't happen. Good luck!


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i'm not one for keeping dogs outside. i thought your dog was an outside
dog and barking whenever. i can't imagine an inside
dog barking enough to bother the neighbors especially
in your case because you live on several acres. maybe the neighbor
is making a mistake for blaming your dog for the barking.



Ania's Mommy said:


> Maybe I should have clarified that Ania is an indoor dog. SHe is inside with us much more often than she is outside. Our property has fencing along every perimeter, so she never leaves our property.
> 
> Doggiedad, are you suggesting a kennel or something?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i bet it's someone who doesn't even own a dog...

we let our dogs bark, too....but we will stop them....

you stop ania, don't you? it's not like she's barking for an hour and a half....


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

THanks for weighing in Rachel. I appreciate your expert opinion as i really don't know what I'm dealing with here.

If I am looking at Ania's barking specifically, there is zero that would fall under "nuisance barking". When she barks, we investigate the reason for it. We don't just turn a blind eye. Regardless of the reason, we stop her from barking. Either by command or by taking her inside. 

I believe that all of our neighbors have at least one dog. ANd I believe all of them are outside dogs (some just during the day, others 24/7). Since I've received The Letter, I have become much more conscious of the other dogs' barking. There are times when it drones on incessantly. Especially our new neighbor's dog.

The new neighbor is the only thing that has changed in the 2 1/2 years that we have had a dog. Their property is near the main road, and there are 2 other residences very close by. My driveway actually comes off of the main road right in between the new neighbor's house, and the other two houses. My house is situated a little more than a football field's length behind all three houses. They just moved in about two months ago. And they have an adorable GSD puppy!! This is one of the dogs that is outside 24/7 (which breaks my wittle heart). This dog barks. A. Lot. 

I had a sort of epiphany on Friday. Since our house is way off the main road, and there are so many trees hiding it from view, there is a sign with our house number attached to the new neighbor's fence. There is a little arrow pointing toward our house right under the number. BUt this sign has been in place since before we bought our house, so it's a little worse for the wear. Also, it isn't all that sturdy and is now angled so that it points at the new neighbor's house! 

So, say you keep hearing this GSD puppy barking and you decided to call it in. I wonder what address you might give them? The neighbor doesn't have any numbers on their house. 

Not to mention, Ania is also a GSD. So if you came home and asked the missus, "how was your day?" and she said, "Man, that German Shepherd was barking all damn day!". You might think that the missus was talking about MY little angel! 

Again, the new neighbors are the only new factor. If Ania's barking was such a nuisance, it ALWAYS would have been, and I don't think that this would be the first time I'm hearing about it.

Regardless, this whole thing has motivated me to get to know my neighbors. Much to my chagrin, because every time I've tried, they have not been very receptive. But I'm pretty much willing to do anything for Ania.


----------



## Dog Walker (Dec 23, 2010)

We have a creep of a neighbor (Who mind you lives 2 houses down). I have a yorkie. He came over to complain that my dog was barking for "2 hours" and "wanted to make sure he was okay". My dog was outside no more than 15min and granted he probably was barking at the creepy neighbor and my sister didn't let him inside. This was in the afternoon and the guy owns a dog (I swear he had 2 but not anymore and I never see the remaining one). He called the police and the officer was on our side and was not happy to respond to a dog barking. I hate how some people try to play the blame game with dogs. I hope you sort things out with your neighbors.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh, and I tried to call the number on the letter to state my side of the story, and it just asks you to leave a recorded message. I have a tendency to leave long rambling messages that jump from point to point without being very coherent. So I wanted to draft my response first and just read it.

I was actually going to INVITE animal control to come out and asses the situation. Because I honestly don't feel as though I have anything to hide.

Any reason why I shouldn't do this?


----------

